# Here Goes



## wilbeck (Dec 10, 2008)

I have finally started setting up my garden railroad. I plan two mainline loops, one with a 12 ft. min. radius, one with 10 ft. min. radius, two spurs and one siding, about 330 ft. of track in an area about 45 ft. x 35 ft. Ladder construction roadbed made with 1 in strips of 1/2 in Azek (cellular PVC) fascia board separated by blocks of Menards 2 x 2 in cellular PVC trim, ripped to size, and anchored with 1 in. (1.25 in. O.D.) sched. 4 PVC pipe driven as deeply as possible into the ground. Track will be SVRR and Accucraft Code 250 NG and switches will be all #6 with manual throws, all within reach of the back of the retaining wall. Maximum grade will be 1.67%. This will be primarily a rock garden with a railroad and minimal structures, perhaps a water tower, barn and stock pen with loading ramp. I am mostly modeling D&RGW 1:20.3. I plan on using low lying drought-resistant plantings and lots of Preen, weed guard. Liquid Fence and Roundup. There will be a water feature with a pond-less waterfall using Filtrific (www.filtrific.com) technology. No track power. To follow are pictures of the retaining wall and RR garden area, a prototype of the roadbed configuration and the Jig I am using to make the curves. I want to make this layout a maintenance easy and bullet-free as possible. I would appreciate any comments an suggestions.


----------



## wilbeck (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow! What a screwed-up posting. Not only is there a log of gobbldygook, I can't figure out how to post pictures. Sorry folks.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry you are having trouble posting pictures.....would be nice to see what you are working on.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You need a web 'host' to carry your pix, then submit them here...Picasa, Flicker come to mind... 

also,....your trying to build ''a bullet - proof'' layout!! 

Have fun!!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Being as that you are a 1st class member, you can host your photo files on the web space your 1st class membership gives you.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to check out the following.

MLS menu-bar >> Resources menu >> FAQ[/b]


----------

